# Audi Q7 - B3VES, you may be interested...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

*Production version of Audi "Pikes Peak" quattro SUV design study to bear the name Q7*

The new Audi sport utility vehicle (SUV) will bear the name Q7 when it goes on sale in 2006. This announcement was made at the Paris Motor Show by Prof. Dr. Martin Winterkorn, Chairman of the Board of Management of AUDI AG. "The letter Q denotes a new type family within our company, alongside A, S and RS. The 7 indicates that it is positioned between the A6 and A8," explained Prof. Winterkorn.

The Q7 will make its market debut at the start of 2006. The production version will be based on the Pikes Peak quattro concept study unveiled at the 2003 Detroit Motor Show. In common with the study, the five-door, seven-seater Q7 will combine the qualities of a fully-fledged off-road vehicle with the typical dynamism of an Audi high-performance sports saloon. The Audi SUV will moreover offer cabin space that sets new standards in its class.










*Pikes Peak Design Studies.*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Touareg in drag?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

They could call it Touedrag.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Still only seen a couple of Touareg's (is that the plural ?) on the road and none off it :wink:

Still, it looks OK, in a tub of lard, planet destroying, 4X4 sort of way


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> Still only seen a couple of Touareg's (is that the plural ?)


Wait till Tim comes over...you are dead...Pal. :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> Still only seen a couple of Touareg's (is that the plural ?)


No. Plurals don't have apostrophes. :wink:

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Too big


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What ever happened to the Steffanwolf?
(pics from Ingolstadt museum)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Who cares? :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Still only seen a couple of Touareg's (is that the plural ?)
> ...


Sorry Phil. A rare(ish) slip up there. I'm normally Mr Pedant as far as these things are concerned.
yours, "eats shoots and leaves" :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jonno said:


> yours, "eats shoots and leaves" :wink:


Odd diet.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > yours, "eats shoots and leaves" :wink:
> ...


not for a panda....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

justtin said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > jonno said:
> ...


or anyone, having had a meal, fired a gun, and then starting to walk out of the door...


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> justtin said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


but that would require a comma... :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

justtin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > justtin said:
> ...


I know... I have the book


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps we should start a punctuation appreciation group :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

Kell said:


> *Production version of Audi "Pikes Peak" quattro SUV design study to bear the name Q7*


*SEEMS LIKE THE "MTV PIMP MY RIDE" CREW ARE IN GERMANY !*


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I think it looks a little "Bling" but don't forget the Pikes Peak prototype was presented in the US. I think that the production version would me more subtle in the use of "bling" features. IIRC they said that this car would have more HP than its Cayenne Turbo brother.

Scotty, it's the Steppenwolf (not Steffanwolf :wink: ) I think that if they produced such a car it would sell more than the bigger SUVs. :?


----------

